# Never seen this before?



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a mouse with resp problems and had obviously been in a scrap with the female he was in with cos had a few minor bites on his tail and ears and front paws.
He is quite bad, and i don't hold out much hope for recovery, but he is my best buck, i have to try and treat.

Anyway... as to the title of the post. I noticed today when cleaning him up, that he had very hard (Like crystalised) stuff coming out of his penis, I removed it and was shocked to find that it went all the way inside (Having never really dealt with mice 'bits' before I was shocked to see how big it was, but thats beside the point)
I have never seen anything like this before, has anyone else? All I can think it was is that he got into a scrap with girlie during the mating process and never got to finish what he started, and because he was ill he never cleaned himself up maybe??
I was shocked and a little alarmed to say the least.

Cross your fingers for my boy
Katie xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've had mice that have had damaged penis' and been unable to retract them ,resulting in them getting sore and swollen. Some have appeared quite nasty but all have retracted eventually.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The penis was inside as normal, but when i was removing the crystallised stuff it came out, and i popped it back in again.

God, I bet that mouse hates me...

Willow xx


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Could be a penis plug?

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't know then,not that familiar with the male workings.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Someone else on the forum had mouse with a penis plug, here's the thread:

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=1264

Sarah xxx


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Buck rats can get penis plugs, usually if they are too fat or too poorly to be able to reach to clean them. Guess it is the same for mice. Hope you manage to get your buck to recover.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That sounds about right actually, and at least I know about this for the future now!

Thanks all for the help, at least i know removing it was the right thing to do! lol

Willow xx


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

SarahC said:


> I don't know then,not that familiar with the male workings.


sarah just read this post of urs and was crying with laughter, bless u  x


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

SarahC said:


> I don't know then,not that familiar with the male workings.


Hehe yeah, in my private life I could say the same really... but by profession, I see more than i should really! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

